# "Do Not Pet" t-shirts?



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought their dog any sort of clothing that tells people not to pet them? I sort of want to buy Tucker something for those occasions when people try to pet without asking first. I can find them from plenty of places but I'm always nervous about buying anything online and having it not fit right or be super low quality. Especially the shirts that have arms sticking out of the side instead of the bottom, that really bugs me, that's not where his arms go lol.
So I was just wondering if anyone had gotten them before and know of a good place with well fitting shirts. I want it to be easy to read without staring at the dog for several seconds (since he wouldn't like that very much) and don't want it to say he's in training or anything, just a simple do not pet or fearful do not pet message.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've gotten a few at local stores here. I got one that said "do not pet - my dog is shy" so people would hopefully stop petting Charlie. They didn't. I hate how ignorant people are. It didn't happen as much, but it still happened. So I took a more drastic approach and got a "do not pet - service dog" shirt for her.. I know that some people would be pretty pissed off about that because she technically isn't a registered service dog, but I gotta do what I gotta do for my dog. She gets so stressed out about strange people coming up to her and touching her head. I have an anxiety disorder and she helps with that a lot.. so I guess it isn't really that much of a lie. But hey, it works. Nobody pets her any more or ask to pet her, they just look and go on. From time to time a kid will still ask to pet her which I sometimes will depending on how calm they are. I've had friends order stuff off zazzle.. not sure what they have in terms of what you're looking for but the shirts fit their dogs pretty well


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I get my dog's clothing in stores and also at PetBest. I order supplies from them including dog food as I give my dogs alternately with raw and have no bad experience so far with them.


----------



## Ami (Nov 17, 2012)

These collars/leashes/harnesses are pretty awesome. I've been really tempted to get a "nervous" one for my dog, but I'm waiting until they have a collar available since I dislike harnesses. "Training" seems like it'd be a good option for you, since generally people (should) know that a dog in training shouldn't be messed with. It at least gives you an excuse to stop people since they tend to get defensive if you ask them not to pet your dog.


----------

